
Gimme Shelter, the Cost of Living in San Francisco - axiomdata316
https://harpers.org/archive/2019/12/gimme-shelter-ghost-ship-fire-san-francisco/
======
jelliclesfarm
Why are people living in a city they cannot afford? SF is a tourist town. It’s
a small dense town. It’s delusional to imagine that everyone from families to
students to seniors to homeless and artists should live in this tiny little
city by the bay. There are perfectly liveable towns in the Bay Area and
beyond. The region has a public transport problem..not a housing problem. The
narrative is distracting the government’s appalling failure to do the job they
are supposed to do. It seems deliberate.

ETA: The last part makes me so mad. Did he just give a homeless person tequila
and that’s the warm fuzzy ending? That’s just wrong on so many levels.

~~~
glloydell
I don't know how you got warm fuzzy from that ending, but I'm not clear on why
giving alcohol to someone living on the streets makes you angry. Does being
homeless imply that someone is obviously an alcoholic that shouldn't be
allowed near alcohol?

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I have a dim view of those who hand out leftover alcohol to homeless people
because they can’t take it with them on a cross country flight back east.
Ymmv.

~~~
glloydell
Why?

